# What is wrong with CadetPat?



## MCpl. Burwell (15 Sep 2008)

The CadetPat material is absolutely horrible. You are wearing jeans in the field. You are soaking up water in the winter on an FTX. It is so horrible, I would have been fine with still wearing the OD's but now, CadetPat is mandatory for our corp. What are your thoughts on CadetPat, the look and the feel?


----------



## gwp (15 Sep 2008)

C/MCpl. Burwell said:
			
		

> The CadetPat material is absolutely horrible. You are wearing jeans in the field. You are soaking up water in the winter on an FTX. It is so horrible, I would have been fine with still wearing the OD's but now, CadetPat is mandatory for our corp. What are your thoughts on CadetPat, the look and the feel?


There can be no "mandatory" cadet field dress at the local unit unless the unit is providing the clothing. i.e. purchased by the local sponsor.  OG-107 and the Cadet Field Training Uniform offered by the Army Cadet League are "authorized" Field Training Uniform for army cadet wear.  However, it is not mandatory that you purchase either.  If the ACL uniform is "mandatory" at your unit, then your unit must supply it.  Other dress may be worn without rank, accoutrements or headdress.


----------



## 1feral1 (15 Sep 2008)

C/MCpl. Burwell said:
			
		

> The CadetPat material is absolutely horrible. You are wearing jeans in the field. You are soaking up water in the winter on an FTX. It is so horrible, I would have been fine with still wearing the OD's but now, CadetPat is mandatory for our corp. What are your thoughts on CadetPat, the look and the feel?



I though Cadetpat, was more or less s MARPAT style of digicam, but presented on a different material.

I reckon repeated washing and wear will soften the 'denim' up a fair bit.

Glad to see a member of the RRR sponsored Cadet Corps on this site.


Rifles,

One, Two, Three,

Up the Johns!


Wes

RRR 1976-78
A Coy


----------



## MCpl. Burwell (15 Sep 2008)

gwp said:
			
		

> There can be no "mandatory" cadet field dress at the local unit


It was purchased by our sponsor for our wear, but it is mandatory for weekly training nights other than one parade night a month dedicated to our DEU's. I would be much happier in OD's or even our DEU's.


----------



## gwp (15 Sep 2008)

C/MCpl. Burwell said:
			
		

> It was purchased by our sponsor for our wear, but it is mandatory for weekly training nights other than one parade night a month dedicated to our DEU's. I would be much happier in OD's or even our DEU's.


That seems a little excessive unless you do a lot of "dirty work"  Cadet FTU is not a uniform of convenience for regular parade nights. Seems one night in FTU would meet the spirit of the dress regulation. 

12. RCAC Field Training Uniform (RCAC FTU). Army Cadets that possess an authorized FTU are authorized to wear it when:
a. participating in authorized field training at the corps or at the CSTC;
*b. participating in authorized activities at the corps or at the CSTC where the wear of the FTU will prevent the user from damaging personal civilian clothing or the dress uniform (eg: cleaning up of training facilities and equipment); and*
c. undergoing CSTC training or acting as staff cadet at a CSTC, in a position that requires the wear of the FTU. The FTU will be provided to cadets that are authorized to wear it during CSTC training.
13. Orders of dress for the FTU are described at Annex A. Only two uniforms are authorized as RCAC FTU:
a. the OG107 olive green field uniform, as scaled in CFS-8 D08-111; and
b. the “Cadet Field Uniform” available for procurement through the website of the Army Cadet League of Canada.
*14. The FTU may not be worn in public when traveling to and from meeting facilities. When authorized to wear the FTU, cadets shall change into the FTU on location and change back before returning home. The FTU is NOT an authorized parade uniform.*

For more information see CATO 46-01

http://www.cadets.ca/_docs/cato-oaic/4601_b.pdf


----------



## MCpl. Burwell (15 Sep 2008)

gwp said:
			
		

> That seems a little excessive unless you do a lot of "dirty work"  Cadet FTU is not a uniform of convenience for regular parade nights. Seems one night in FTU would meet the spirit of the dress regulation.


Yes, it is excessive. We don't do any dirty work at all and in fact our corp does no work. Yes, one night would fit it perfectly. But, we were always told to that we couldn't parade in the OD's and that was why our CO ordered CADETPAT because he wanted something more comfortable for us to "work"/be in.



			
				gwp said:
			
		

> *14. The FTU may not be worn in public when traveling to and from meeting facilities. When authorized to wear the FTU, cadets shall change into the FTU on location and change back before returning home. The FTU is NOT an authorized parade uniform.*


Ok, see, we weren't told that, we were always told to show up in uniform ready to go. But if that is the standing order, we've been screwin' around for a while.

Up The Johns!


----------



## gun runner (18 Sep 2008)

Can anyone fill me in on the 'cadet field uniform'. I have no idea what it is. I know the OG107's..I lived in them for a spell, and I know CADPAT. But the Cadet field uniform doesn't ring any bells. Please supply photo if available. Ubique


----------



## catalyst (19 Sep 2008)

http://www.armycadetleague.bc.ca/CadetPatUniform/cadet_pattern_field_gear.htm


----------



## thunderchild (21 Dec 2008)

My son has to wear OD green, absolutely no other Field dress is allowed.


----------



## gwp (22 Dec 2008)

thunderchild said:
			
		

> My son has to wear OD green, absolutely no other Field dress is allowed.


Tell your child's Commanding Officer to "pound sand".  He has no authority to order any cadet to wear anything other than the issued kit.  If OD is the directed dress then the local sponsor must fund it.  There is no ... none ... nada requirement for parents to purchase any kit item except on a voluntary basis.  If your child is being disadvantaged and/or the CO is unhappy with your response you can go to his boss directly, the Regional Cadet Officer in Central Region

Regional Cadet Support Unit (Central)
CFB Borden, ON L0M 1C0
Tel: (705) 424-1200 
Fax: (705) 423-7014

The national policy is:
Any eligible youth can join the cadet organization and participate in its activites without any form of financial obligation to the youth, their parent(s) or guardian(s) as agreed by the organizations partnership committee DND/CF and the Leagues. 

This means:
- No admission fees can be charged the youth, their parents, guardians
- No charges can be imposed on cadets, parents or guardians as a condtion to particiapte in local and summer training programs funded by or through DND/CF
- No material, equipment, pieces of clothing or badges can be imposed on a cadet unless it is free of charge to the individual, their parent or guardian
- Cadets and parents can be requested to participate in fund raising activities aimed at providing cadet activities, welfare, insurance coverage, collective projects, accommodation and material not provied by or through DND/CF,


----------



## Neill McKay (22 Dec 2008)

gwp said:
			
		

> Tell your child's Commanding Officer to "pound sand".



Telling someone to pound sand is unlikely to elicit a very positive response, nor encourage co-operation.  A polite and professional approach would be better.


----------



## Scott (22 Dec 2008)

Maybe that's why it's in quotes? 

Did we absolutely have to jump in here to pick pepper from fly shit?

Or could we assume that most reasonable people would figure out the intent?

Thank you.

Scott
Army.ca Staff


----------



## Neill McKay (22 Dec 2008)

Scott said:
			
		

> Did we absolutely have to jump in here to pick pepper from fly crap?
> 
> Or could we assume that most reasonable people would figure out the intent?



We could indeed, but the unfortunate truth is that there are more than a few unreasonable cadet parents who will, in fact, go into a cadet unit and tell the CO to pound sand or worse -- with or without good cause.  No point in encouraging any more of it than there already is.


----------



## R. Jorgensen (23 Dec 2008)

My corps Commanding Officer issues every member with the OG-`07's however he declares that any cadet can wear any clothing that is suitable for field training (mostly during Cold-weather exercises because 7 times out of 10 the Det (Edmonton) doesn't send us the mukluks and parkas when he orders them) but he encourages to wear the OG-107's.

A MCpl, the DSM and I wear the CADETPAT because it's more durable and retains heat better (I actually prefer the CADETPAT over the OG-107's, more or less due to the reason that some of the sets I have been issued were not suitable for wear).

For us, it's personal preference.


----------



## my72jeep (23 Dec 2008)

As a unit CO 1. will the cadet show up?
                    2. will he have all his meds?
                    3. will he be sober?
                    4. will he have his health card?
                    5. will there be a parant sober at home if he must be RTU'd?
                    6. what he wear's does not come into the big pitcher as long as it is warm.


----------



## gwp (23 Dec 2008)

N. McKay said:
			
		

> We could indeed, but the unfortunate truth is that there are more than a few unreasonable cadet parents who will, in fact, go into a cadet unit and tell the CO to pound sand or worse -- with or without good cause.  No point in encouraging any more of it than there already is.


There is also the unfortunate truth that there are Cadet Corps/Squadron COs who know better, but either do not understand or do not take seriously their responsibility to the parents of cadets.  For any CO (or local sponsoring committee) to impose an unnecessary financial burden on the parents for cadets to participate in the program and thereby potentially disadvantage the cadet is what is unprofessional.   The issue is too important and is fundamental to the success of the cadet program. For a parent to challenge the practice in the strongest terms at the highest level is not unreasonable.

On the other hand, there are occasions when one might wish for the rule that "All cadets must be orphans"


----------



## my72jeep (23 Dec 2008)

gwp said:
			
		

> There is also the unfortunate truth that there are Cadet Corps/Squadron COs who know better, but either do not understand or do not take seriously their responsibility to the parents of cadets.  For any CO (or local sponsoring committee) to impose an unnecessary financial burden on the parents for cadets to participate in the program and thereby potentially disadvantage the cadet is what is unprofessional.  The issue is too important and is fundamental to the success of the cadet program. For a parent to challenge the practice in the strongest terms at the highest level is not unreasonable.
> 
> On the other hand, there are occasions when one might wish for the rule that "All cadets must be orphans"


 I have used up every marker owed to me to scrounge every piece of OD107 I can for my cadets but it is wear what they want or have as a rule.


----------



## cdn031 (28 Dec 2008)

> 14. The FTU may not be worn in public when traveling to and from meeting facilities. When authorized to wear the FTU, cadets shall change into the FTU on location and change back before returning home.



Smirk - do you suppose the bright young souls that write this nonsense ever consider it's practical application?
Like seriously, I'm expected to have my kids show up in the field in civilian clothes, change into field dress and then carry on?
Where EXACTLY do they expect us to store said change of clothes? Do I bring canvas with me for change rooms?

That would be a difficult enough proposition at our tiny storage spaces at the cadet corps, let alone the field.
Time to stop being so afraid of being actially thought of as a military organization - yes it is youth development, but lets not forget what brought the kids in in the first place - and for common sense to take over...


----------



## masters (28 Jan 2009)

i  think that it is to expensive for crap now if it was good than maybe it would be acceptable but its not for material. we should just stick to reg olive drab its way better than cadetpat


----------



## Fishbone Jones (28 Jan 2009)

masters said:
			
		

> i  think that it is to expensive for crap now if it was good than maybe it would be acceptable but its not for material. we should just stick to reg olive drab its way better than cadetpat



Go read the forum guidelines about capitalization, punctuation, spell check and grammar.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## geo (29 Jan 2009)

The old OD combats being good enough is a moot point - what there was of it in warehouses has pert well all been used up.
What is left is pert much "scrap" and something that wears well is needed.  The workdress "ish" uniforms for day to day use are decent and wear well... little maintenance required... however, it isn't designed for use in the field.  A good basic uniform that wears well AND requires little maintenance is what the Cadet movement needs.  Does it have to be camouflaged?  NO!


----------



## thunderchild (29 Jan 2011)

what do the CATO's say, I haven't been able to find a thing about field dress.


----------



## gun runner (29 Jan 2011)

You probably won't either Thunderchild..my :2c:. Cheers.


----------



## JMesh (30 Jan 2011)

thunderchild said:
			
		

> what do the CATO's say, I haven't been able to find a thing about field dress.



Refer to CATO 46-01 for information on the FTU. In a brief check, I found info on pages 3-4 and 7 of the main document, along with page 10 of Annex A. It is order of dress C-5.

N.B.: This information applies to army cadets only. Air and sea cadets may vary in their regulations.


----------

